# Club Chalet of Gatlinburg Forum



## $altydoc (Feb 21, 2006)

I am an owner at Club Chalet of Gatlinburg and am trying to start a Yahoo group for owners to share info and concerns about Club Chalet.  This is precipitated by the Club's apparent loss of affiliation with Interval International this year.  There is a Board of Directors meeting scheduled for mid-March and I would like to bring some influence to bear from a constituency of owners.

The Yahoo Group website is: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/clubchaletowners.  If you are an owner, or know someone who is an owner, please pass this information so we can build a large owner group forum.

This will be a moderated group so you'll have to be invited in either by going through the subscribe process at the website or by contacting me at a temporaty email address:  dnhiland@operamail.com

You will then be able to post messages, etc. Also, please reply to this thread with any comments you might want to share.

If you have problems don't give up just email me at dnhiland@operamail.com and I'll try and help you get subscribed.  Also, please reply to this thread if you like.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Feb 27, 2006)

*Huh?*

Loss of affilliation?  I called the Club Chalet office to see why it wasn't in the latest Interval guide and was told that there was no loss of affilliation.  The person I spoke with said we just got dropped out of the guide somehow and that it was being straightened out (not that it would help with the printed version until a year from now).  Guess I'll go over to the forum and discuss.


----------

